# Amish square water bath canner



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

My cousin has one but I havent heard form her to find out if she likes it, has anyone here used one? I would like to know if they take a long time to boil and if they would work on a ceramic top stove I am thinking about the weight?


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I have seen those and I really, really want one. Really. I'd love to hear reviews as well! Quick, call your cousin!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Bought one from Lehman's holds 15 quart jars, 27 pint jars, 10 half-gallon jars or 12 gallons mason jars. As I wrote on my blog this is one homesteading tool that I should have had all along. 
This canner sits on two burners. I have never timed "cold to boil" either on my 1949 Hotpoint electric stove or on my wood canning stove but I'd have to say it's about the same for a regular one burner canner since both burners are on. I try not to use this canner on my electric stove due to the weight. My electric coils are after all 61 years old. 

As to the ceramic stove top I wouldn't recommend it. 
I think that my Amish canner takes about 4 or 5 gallons to fill which translates into 16 lbs. of water weight give or take. 
DH went to a metal fabricating shop with a pic of this canner to see if they could construct one. Worked out to $200.

Any chance your sister's canner has a spigot ? I think having a drain would be awesome.

Here's a few links to blog posts showing my canner in action. 
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2007/06/putting-food-by-n-da-hood.html
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2007/06/cha-ching-canning-strawberry-rhubarb.html

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

4-5 gallons would be 32-40 lbs. of water.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You can buy one from Lehman's and pay $150 plus shipping ($15), or, if you're frugal like me, you can pay $120 + shipping from Wisemen Trading Co.

http://www.wisementrading.com/canning/canners.htm


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

my bad I can't add or multiply either. Should add spelling to that list too.
Nice link Sally. Yeah I have to agree after both buying via book & in person Lehman's is hard on the wallet.

K, I gotta know what is that cast iron pot hanging just to left of the young man's head in the pic on that link. Sorta scalloped in shape.
What is that ?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been trying to figure out that pan, too. It almost looks like a cast iron -Bundt type cake pan... with a wire handle?????

I don't know what it is ... but, I like it!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bundt pan. Chain is for hanging it over the fire to bake would be my guess.


----------

